# Mon Powerbook rejette tous mes CD et DVD!!



## néné (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Depuis 2h, mon powerbook ne veut plus avaler ni les CD ni les DVD! Je ne comprends pas, je l'insère et 3 secondes plus tard il me le ressort...

Est ce que qqun a une idée??

Merci


----------



## omac (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire une recherche sur ce sujet dans les forums... et aucune solution !?

CD et DVD sont rejetés quasi systématiquement (sauf certains qui sont acceptés 1 x 15) Alors poussières, alignement ou problème matériel ,

Si vous avez connu ce problème, quelles solutions avez-vous utilisées ?

Merci


----------



## sabine (20 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir même problème apparemment...
Depuis ce soir il m'est impossible de lire un cd/dvd vierge, gravé, du commerce dans mon Imac
Je suis sous Leopard.
J'ai essayé de redémarrer avec le cd d'install mais mon mac ne veut même pas l'avaler.
Est ce une panne matérielle subite ?
Avez vous des idées, des conseils ?
Merci à vous


----------



## laurentvisual (20 Mai 2008)

'ai eu le meme probleme il y a une semaine ou deux. J'ai actualisé le firmware (sous Tiger, pas Leopard) et depuis ça va parfaitement (meme si mon MBP a toujours fait un bruit un peu R2D2 quand j'insère un CD ou DVD, ce que mes collegues PCistes trouvent plutot mignon et amusant


----------



## sabine (20 Mai 2008)

sauf que je suis sous leopard...
Une idée ?


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Mai 2008)

repasse aux disquettes !


----------



## sabine (21 Mai 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> repasse aux disquettes !



Je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un tel post...
J'espère que tu n'auras jamais de problème avec ton matos


----------



## laurentvisual (21 Mai 2008)

et il n'y a pas encore d'actualisation du firmware pour Leopard? Je suis tjs sous Tiger, donc je n'ai pas trop recherché la dessus. En tout cas, c'est ce qui a marché pour moi.


----------



## IP (21 Mai 2008)

Les têtes de lectures sont peut être encrassées.

Essai de mettre un coup de bombe d'air dessus (pas trop près quand même pour ne pas les abîmer).


----------

